# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Doğu Türkistan istiklali

## iputisamo

Doğu Türkistan istiklali gözlüyor 

AZİZ gönüldaşlarım, ğ12 Kasımğ tarihinin, halen Kızıl üin işgali altında bulunan Doğu Türkistanğın bağımsızlık mücadelesindeki önemi, son derece büyüktür. Göçebelikten yerleşik hayata geçtiğimiz, aynı zamanda İslamğla şereflendiğimiz mübarek belde olan, Türk Milletiğnin Atayurdu Doğu Türkistan; 20ğnci Yüzyılğın ilk yarısında, gaddar ve zalim üinli işgalciler karşısında gerçekleştirilen onlarca ayaklanmanın ikisinde, ğAy -Yıldızlı Gökbayrakğ kaldırmak suretiyle, istiklalini bütün cihana ilan etmiştir. İşte ilki Rus ve İngiliz sömürgecilerinin müşterek kalleşliğiyle, ikincisi de Stalinğin Doğu Türkistan Cumhuriyetiğni üinlilerğe satmasıyla yıkılan her 2 devlet de 11 yıl arayla, 12 Kasım tarihinde kurulmuşlardır.

Değerli dostlarım, bildiğiniz gibi, İç Moğolistan ve Tibetğle birlikte Kızıl üin Devletiğnin işgali altında bulunan; 35 milyona yakın kardeşimizin mezalim gördüğü, açlık ve sefalet şartlarında yaşama savaşı verdiği, zulme karşı çıkanların toplu halde katliama tabi tutulduğu ğMazlum Anavatanğdır Doğu Türkistan!.. Cumhurbaşkanlığı Forsumuzda da birer şanlı yıldız olarak temsil edilen büyük Türk devletlerinden Hun, Göktürk, Uygur ve Karahanlılar devletleri ile Uygur üağatay Devleti, Uygur Saidiye Hanlığı, Ba-Devlet Yakuphan tarafından kurulan ve Osmanlığya gönüllü bağlılık bildiren Kaşgarya Devleti (1863-1877) bu mübarek topraklarda kurulmuştur. Ve nihayet 12 Kasım 1933ğte, Dünya Türklüğüğnün Divan şehri Kaşgarğda istiklalini ilan eden Doğu Türkistan İslam Cumhuriyeti, 12 Kasım 1944ğte şanlı Gulca Ayaklanması ile kurulan Doğu Türkistan Cumhuriyeti ve 1947 yılında ilan edilen mahalli Doğu Türkistan HükÃ»meti de Doğu Türkistanğın Rus, İngiliz üin işbirliği ve üin işgaliyle yıkılan son devlet ve hükÃ»metleridir. Halen Doğu Türkistan üinliler tarafından üinğin bir eyaleti olarak tanıtılmakta, ğSinkiang Uygur Otonom Bölgesiğ adıyla kukla ve zalim bir yönetim tarafından idare(!) edilmektedir.

Zulüm fırtınası

1 milyon 800 bin kilometrekarelik yüzölçümüyle her türlü yer altı ve yer üstü zenginliğe sahip bulunan, 5 bin noktada biri birinden değerli maden çeşidine ve neredeyse rafine ihtiyacı bile olmadan kullanılabilecek çok zengin petrol yataklarının bulunduğu Doğu Türkistanğın Lopnor bölgesinde işgalci üin Devleti, uzun yıllardır atom denemeleri yapmaktadır. Bu atom denemeleri yüzünden onbinlerce soy ve din kardeşimiz hayatını kaybetmiş, bunun birkaç aktı insan da sakatlığın ve amansız hastalıkların pençesine düşmüştür. Bu durum üinğde kapalı bir rejim olmasına rağmen, yıllardır insan hakları teşkilatları, Dünya Sağlık ürgütü ve çeşitli devletlerin insan hakları komitelerince rapor edilerek doğrulanmaktadır. ğKızıl-Sarı Ejderhağ Doğu Türkistanğı tam olarak pençesine alabilmek ve Batı Türkistanğda yakın zamanda hürriyetine kavuşmuş olan Türk Cumhuriyetleriğni de nüfuzu altına alabilmek için akla hayale gelebilecek her türlü çalışmayı yapmaktadır. Doğu Türkistanğa yıllardan beri evsiz ve asker üinliler, tren ve uçaklarla göç ettirilmektedir. Halen her gün 22 bin üinliğnin Doğu Türkistanğa teşviklerle göç ettirildiği bilinmektedir. üinli erkeklerle evlenecek Müslüman Türk kızlarına servet vaadedilmekte, nüfus planlaması adı altında ilk çocuğundan sonra hamile kalan Doğu Türkistanlı hanımlar zorla kürtaj masasına yatırılmakta, ana rahmindeki bebekler bile iğneyle öldürülmektedir.

Anma toplantısı

DOSTLARIM, işte dün, 13 Kasım Pazar günü Türk Dünyası Araştırmaları Vakfığnın Süleymaniye Kültür Merkeziğnde, Doğu Türkistan Vakfığnca düzenlenen çok manalı ve duygulu bir toplantıya katılmaktan onur duydum. 20ğnci Yüzyılğda 2 defa bağımsızlık ilan eden Doğu Türkistan Cumhuriyetleriğnin 72ğncı ve 61ğinci kuruluş yıldönümü toplantısında davetlilere ğhoşgeldinizğ diyen Doğu Türkistan Vakfı Başkanı Emekli General Rıza Bekin, ğAnavatanğda İstiklaliğ daha 7 yaşında yaşamış ve kaybetmiş bir insan olarak çok duygu yüklü bir konuşma yaptı. Bu arada salonu dolduran ve çoğu Doğu Türkistan muhaciri olan vatandaşlarımız, İstiklal Marşımızğı hep bir ağızdan coşkuyla okudular. Ancak Türklük Mücahidi İsa Yusuf Alptekinğin dava arkadaşlarından Salih Hacim, Doğu Türkistan Milli Marşığnı tek başına okur ve gözlerimizi yaşartırken, gençlerin iştirak edememesi üzücüydü...

ğOrdımız hem yurtımız, meşhur Türkğtür namımız / Dinimiz, imanımız bu bizning vicdanımız / Yurtımız Türkğning yurtı, biz uning kurbanı biz / Bayrakimiz Kök Bayrak, oturusida Ay-Yıldız.ğ

Toplantıya katılan İstanbul Milletveki Prof. Dr. Nevzat Yalçıntaş, Mehmet Emin Resulzadeğnin ğBir kere yükselen bayrak bir daha inmezğ sözünü hatırlatarak, ğüin inşaallah yakın zamanda yıkılacak, Doğu Türkistanğda istiklalin sembolü olan Gökbayrak ilelebet dalgalanacaktır. Zulüm asla payidar olamazğ sözleriyle, Doğu Türkistanğın efsanevi lideri İsa Yusuf Alptekin beyi de andı ve gönülleri okşadı.

Türk Dünyası Araştırmaları Vakfı Yöneticisi Erkmen Mütevellioğlu, Doğu Türkistan Göçmenler Derneği Genel Sekreteri Ahmet Türköz ve ben de birer konuşma yaptık salonu dolduranlara hitaben ve Doğu Türkistan Davasığnın bütün büyükleriyle birlikte, aziz şehitlerimizi de rahmet ve minnetle andık. Prof. Dr. Abdülkadir Donukğun idare ettiği açık oturumda, Araştırma Görevlisi ümer Kul, 12 Kasım 1933ğte kurulan Doğu Türkistan İslam Cumhuriyetiğni, Prof. Dr. Sultan Mahmut Kaşgarlı da 12 Kasım 1944ğte kurulan Doğu Türkistan Cumhuriyetiğni ve her 2 devletin de İngiliz, Rus ve üin ittifaklarıyla nasıl yıkıldığını ve yeniden işgal edildiğini davetlilere anlattılar. Toplantıdan çıkan sonucu merak mı ediyorsunuz?.. Yağmurlu soğuk bir tatil gününde o salonu dolduran Doğu Türkistanlı kardeşlerimizin gözlerinde ümit vardı...
Demek ki, Doğu Türkistan o mukaddes istiklali gözlüyor... 

Servet KABAKLI - Tercüman

----------

